# Another New Feature!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We try our best to keep DBStalk.COM at least two steps ahead of other forums and today we have done it again!

As you know last week we added your local weather forecast to our front page, we hope you are enjoying this feature!

Today we added another new feature that we hope your going to like.... *Your Bookmarks* yes thats right you can now store your favorite bookmarks here!

Let's say you use many different computer to access the internet well now your favorite bookmarks can be stored here on DBStalk.COM! This means no mater where you are or what computer you are on your bookmarks are always here waiting for you.

Your Bookmarks are private, no one else can see them, that is unless you select you want to make you any of your bookmarks Public.

A word about Public Bookmarks. We would like to see this feature used to share Satellite / Broadcasting or A/V related sites. The staff of DBStalk.COM has the right to remove any Public Bookmark as we see fit. (This includes the Public posting of adult sites, hacking sites or other sites which do not meet our criteria.) We thank you for your understanding on this!

You can find Your Bookmarks on the User Control Panel (Button USER CP) Or click on YOUR BOOKMARKS on the main forums page.

There are many things you can do with our bookmark feature check the bookmark screens for some thinks you can do with this exciting new feature!

We hope you enjoy this new feature! And again thanks for visiting DBStalk.COM!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i just want to know when y'all plan to come to dallas and mow my lawn!!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jack - Scott will be there on Saturday, say around 10:30?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Err 10:30 is bad for me... How about 10:45?


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Mark, you've apparently forgotten how things work. Since Jack is in Dallas, he must get his lawn mowing service from Chris. I've been told that because I'm in Massachusetts, all my DBSTalk services have to come from Pegasus Scott.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The bookmark feature is a WONDERFUL idea. People can now make this their homepage and use this to go to other links that they want to go to after reading and posting on this site.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Jacob that was the idea behind it.  Stop here get all their DBS fill, they get their weather forecast and then can go out on the net from there. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice feature, I've set my list up already. Thanks Scott! :righton:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How about a DBSTalk ticker that scrolls along the bottom of the screen alerting us to when Rage is posting?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

James,

Nice idea but we don't want to scare people away.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

How do you view other people's bookmarks that are made public?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"How about a DBSTalk ticker that scrolls along the bottom of the screen alerting us to when Rage is posting?"_

OH NO, not another freakin' scroll!!! :bang:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Kevin, I am working on the public bookmark issue.  I thought that if you made public bookmarks they just show up but guess not.

There is a fix from the author to make a users public bookmarks available, I will install it as soon as I get a chance.

I do really like the bookmark feature, I have been using it a lot since I installed it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok it took me awhile but I have a way for you to browse peoples public bookmarks.

If a user has setup public bookmarks, if you go to the users profile down twards the botton you will see something that says "Browse Scott's Public Bookmarks" (Of course the name wont be Scott) 

Click the PROFILE button below this message to see my public bookmarks.

There is still no group of all public bookmarks to view them all at once. I am working on it, but it will be awhile.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great new features!

Now all I need is breakfast served in
bed, and a large DBSTalk bug always
on top in the lower right corner of my
notebook screen. 


Nickster :smoking:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I like the idea of a DBSTalk bug. That way when I'm surfing the web, I'll know what website I'm on. I'd also like an interactive guide to let me know what is going on. Looks like Scott has some work ahead of him...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm How about a nice bright bug to go in the corner so even when your monitor is off you still see the DBStalk.COM bug?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

you mean a Post-it note?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark, you really DON'T get it, do you? 

We are all just joking around about the desktop bug, 
in re the NGC bug thread. Please, don't take the bug 
chatter too seriously - it's NOT a good idea. No need 
to waste your valuable time figuring it out the script.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *Mark, you really DON'T get it, do you? *


:rotfl:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well at least we know the Artist wanted it this way...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dynamic Drive, great site! Although my friend made a website and got the codes for those annoying mouse trailers there, I also believe he found that ideotic right click disabler code to protect the graphics he created. Thats where print screen comes in handy . Other then that I love dd.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

<giggle>


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

:bang


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry Mark, but the bug is annoying. It covers up some of your text until you scroll.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Since the vast majority of folks who might visit your site use IE on windows, wouldn't you want to cater to that crowd?


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

You know why...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark is you site down or something? I went to go to it an I get a black page.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It was at my end, I figured out what was wrong, Norton Internet Security was blocking your site on me. All fixed now.


----------

